# Problème synchro ZIMBRA/MAIL



## philou9364 (5 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Depuis Novembre ma messagerie ALICE est devenue plateforme ZIMBRA (la même que FREE) et depuis c'est la galère! Cela c'est un peu améliorer mais j'ai deux soucis important:
1)Sur ZIMBRA je ne peux mettre aucuns messages (certains ont été perdues) dans les dossiers que j'avais fait sur ALICE (je peux le faire de MAIL)
2) J'ai donc décidé de ne plus qu'utiliser MAIL. Je peux synchroniser celui-ci avec ZIMBRA, mais si je supprime des messages dans MAIL, je les retrouve sur ZIMBRA donc 2ème nettoyage, problème de stockage...
Que faire ? merci d'avance

AU SECOUURS


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2010)

bonjour
ton souci n'a rien à voir avec Mail mais tout à voir avec zimbra
 donc tu peux utiliser Mail

le souci c'est zimbra ( free-Alice)
il y a de gros soucis depuis plusieurs semaines ( reconnus par Free)
 logs , comportements anormaux voire perte totale de données

que faire?
utiliser un autre compte, non zimbra, jusqu'à ce que le souci soit réglé de leur coté


----------



## philou9364 (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 

Merci, je me doutais bien que le problème venait d'eux, mais si je prends une adresse sur Messenger par exemple il faudra que je prévienne tous mes correspondants, ou il y a t-il un moyen, à partir de Zimbra, de les prévenir?  Ma boîte Zimbra se videra t-elle au fur et à mesure de ma demande (ça ne se fait pas de Mail); Je sais je suis un peu nunuche sur la technique, mais je ne demande qu'à apprendre. Avec des "Masters Profs" comme vous tous ça devrait le faire...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Février 2010)

m'enfin ca n'a rien à voir!
tu peux parfaitement avoir 2 ou 10 adresses independantes
( je dirai au moins 3, une pro , une perso , et une " tout web" ( forum , sites d'achats , newsletters etc)

et tu as tes contacts dans ton carnet d'adresse ( mac) ou dans " destinataires précédents" ( de Mail)

il suffit soit de les prévenir
soit d'ajouter le champ
"répondre à " ( nouvelle adresse) à tes futurs messages
ou les 2
( y a toujours des distraits)

c'est simple comme tout


----------



## philou9364 (5 Février 2010)

Mais ouiii... mais c'est bien sûr!

Je suis désolé par tant de "d'inconsistance"!

Encore merci à toi


----------

